# Clay fun!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been sooo stressed lately with everything piling up so I thought I would crack open that clay I bought last weekend. I havent used this stuff before.. Its awesome!

I asked a friend what kind of mantid she liked and I thought it would be the normal (easy) green guys. LOL Hell no! It was this.










So I spent some time while the baby was napping to play.. I think it turned out alright! Pardon the black, my hands are so shakey lately.














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my god it is adorable.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Last photo caption 'nom nom nom' from the kitty


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey thats cool Cid.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

excellent job cid!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

DO you know what Mantis that is? It looks like a cross between a mantis and butterfly!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I never seen anything like that before. You did an awesome job on it's replica.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks you guys! 

Its a Psuedocreobotra wahlbergii, also known as the #9 Mantis. That would also be its 2nd form. Friggin cool!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is a pretty good replica. Real cute.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Zebra :3


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol you have a tricky friend...very cute Cid!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow....looks great!! You are very talented!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee.. LOL! Thanks guys. You all should try it! and you just bake it in the oven 

Its called sculpeyIII best stuff ever.. O_O


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I should try sculpty. I use kneadite to make something.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your stuff is insane Sun, you should share them here

New Nudi, An Eatcatcha!

Mmmm Cat. Nom nom..


----------

